# Chiptunes



## Moglet (Jan 9, 2010)

Anybody else here into composing that sweet 8bit sound? :3 I do a little in LSDJ but I haven't been able to do much lately.


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 9, 2010)

i had a thread like this once http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=44883

i had lots of chips. i dont like chip. i used korg ds-10 lsjd all sound the same


----------



## Moglet (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a couple uploaded to my server.

http://gmodaddict.com/mixes/


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 9, 2010)

i actually like yours, its not unce unce unce. its like devil may cry


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 9, 2010)

yeah, it kinda depends... most chiptunes artists sound alike with the same annoying techno sound. I dont know many artists who can expand out of that x3


----------

